# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Projekti amerikan për Lindjen e Mesme të Madhe

## ORIONI

*Projekti amerikan për Lindjen e Mesme të Madhe*  

_"Është e domosdoshme që popujve arabë t'ua mësojmë shkrim-leximin e jo urrejtjen! Amerika do të bëjë çmos që t'i nxitë qeveritë arabe që ato të bëjnë reforma demokratike! Lindja e Mesme është qendër e konflikt të luftës kundër terrorizmit!"
(Presidenti amerikan
George W. Bush)_

*Mr. Qemajl Morina*
Lindja e Mesme me tërë potencialin e saj të madh, si në aspektin strategjik, po ashtu edhe për shkak të rezervave të mëdha të burimeve të naftës, mbi 80% të rezervave botërore të naftës gjenden në atë pjesë të botës, përbën një rajon shumë strategjik. Për këtë arsye Amerika është interesuar që me tërë potencialin e saj politik dhe ushtarak,vazhdimisht të jetë e pranishme në atë rajon, sepse këtë e kërkojnë interersat e saj strategjikë. Kjo është arsyeja pse para disa muajsh, Administrata Amerikane ka përgatitur një projekt, i cili i dedikohet kësaj pjese strategjike të botës. Projekti në fjalë, i ashtuquajtur "projekti i Lindjes së Mesme të Madhe apo  të zgjeruar", ka nxitur debate të shumta si në qarqet politike arabe, ashtu edhe në medie. Opinionet rreth këtij projekti janë prej më të ndryshmeve. Prej atyre që e krahasojnë atë me një formë të re të kolonializmit të ri (të këtij mendimi janë shumica) e deri tek ata që mendojnë se ky projekt mund ti zgjojë nga letargjia e gjatë në të cilën kanë rënë sistemet e korruptuara dhe diktatoriale të qeverive arabe; ka dhe një pjesë tjetër, e cila nuk ka shprehur ende qartë opinionet rreth kësaj çështjeje. Kjo u vërtetua më së miri edhe në samitin e fundit të nivelit më të lartë të njëzet e dy vendeve të Ligës Arabe, që u mbajt kohë më parë në Tunis. Aty, prijësit arabë nuk arritën në një përfundim të përbashkët lidhur me këtë çështje tejet të rëndësishme. Meqenëse ky projekt është i një rëndësie të veçantë për ShBA-në, u vu në krye të axhendës të samitit të tetë vendeve më të industrializuara të botës, që u mbajt më 8 qershor në shtetin e Xhorxhisë të Amerikës. Në të njëjtën kohë ky projekt do të jetë në krye të axhendës të samitit të vendeve anëtare të NATO-s, i cili po mbahet këto ditë në Stamboll. Qëllimi i Amerikës është që ky projekt të përkrahet edhe nga aleatët evropianë, një gjë që ka kohë që propagandohet. Ndërsa aktet e shumta të dhunës që po ndodhin kohët e fundit në Arabinë Saudite, që mund të shkaktojnë destabilizimin e vendit, e arsyetojnë këtë.
Rritja enorme e çmimit të naftës kohët e fundit (çmimi i naftës në tregun botëror arriti në 42 dollarë për një barel), mu për shkak të gjendjes së nderë në Irak, për se Uashingtoni i fajëson vendet prodhuese të OPEK-ut. Uashingtoni vazhdimisht po bën përpjekje për të bërë trysni mbi OPEK-un që të mos ketë monopol në caktimin e çmimit të derivateve të naftës. Ndërkohë që Arabia Saudite, si prodhuesi më i madh i naftës në botë, për të penguar rritjen e çmimit të naftës, shtoi prodhimin e saj për më shumë se një milion barela në ditë. Projekti amerikan për Lindjen e Mesme të Madhe si dhe invazioni amerikan në Irak, si fazë e parë e këtij projekti, në thelb ka për qëllim të sigurojë monopolin e saj mbi burimet natyrore të këtyre vendeve, për të siguruar vazhdimin e aktivitetit të industrisë dhe të faktorit njerëzor në Amerikë.
Mosmarrëveshjet midis Evropës dhe Amerikës mund të jenë për shkak të interesave të ndryshëm që kanë të dyja palët në këtë pjesë të botës, dhe kjo u vërejt me rastin e intervenimit amerikan në Irak. Bashkimin Evropian, e shohim për ditë e më shumë të jetë involvuar edhe në konfliktin palestinezo-izraelit. I dërguari komesarit të Bashkimit Evropian, Martinos, është vazhdimisht i pranishëm në Lindjen e Mesme. Bile Bashkimi Evropian ka një politikë më të drejtë dhe më parimore ndaj çështjes palestineze se pala amerikane. Mirëpo, këtu është më rëndësi edhe aspekti fetar, pikërisht fakti se cili do të jetë qëndrimi i Bashkimit Evropian rreth Islamit. A do të ndryshoj qëndrimi armiqësor i një numri të konservativistëve të rinj evropianë ndaj Islamit dhe pasuesve të tij, si dhe cilësimi i tyre si terrorist dhe cilësimi i fesë së tyre si fe e jotolerancës. Prandaj, në shumë debate publike në Botën Arabe shtrohet pyetja: A jemi ne para një aleance të re të krishterë, e cila ka për qëllim të fundit që Perëndimi të mbizotërojë dhe një herë në Lindjen e Mesme?" Në veçanti kur dihet se presidenti Bush në deklaratën e tij të parë menjëherë pas ngjarjeve tragjike të 11 shtatorit 2001 kishte folur për një luftë kryqëzatash. Në anën tjetër, në shumë pikëpamje të tij, si pikënisje ai ka aspektin fetar, gjë që shkakton polemika të shumta në Amerikë për shkak të futjes së fesë në politikë në një shoqëri ku feja është e ndarë nga shteti me norma kushtetutare.
Presidenti Bush vetëm pak ditë para se të mbahej samiti i tetë shteteve më të industrializuara të botës, kishte shpeshtuar deklarata e tij rreth nismës amerikane të projektit për Lindjen e Mesme të Madhe. Kështu në një rast ai kishte deklaruar se është e domosdoshme që popujve arabë tua mësojmë shkrim-leximin dhe jo urrejtjen! Po ashtu kishte deklaruar se Amerika do ti nxitë qeveritë e vendeve arabe që ato të fillojnë me reformat demokratike. Ndërsa në shenjë të përkrahjes dhe solidaritetit të Evropës me projektin e tij, ai kishte deklaruar se në konfliktet e shekullit të kaluar vendet e qytetëruara kishin luftuar krah për krahu me njëri-tjetrin! Ai kishte deklaruar se Lindja e Mesme është qendër e konflikteve të luftës kundër terrorizmit! Projekti i sipërpërmendur përmban reforma të gjera, si ato politike dhe ekonomike, ashtu edhe shoqërore, kulturore dhe arsimore, gjë që ka ngjallur frikën tek një numër i konsiderueshëm i njerëzve. Ndërsa vendet që duhet t'i përfshijë projekti i përmendur, shtrihen që prej Afganistanit dhe Pakistanit në lindje, deri në Marok dhe Mauritani në perëndim. Kjo do të thotë se projekti do t'i përfshijë shumicën e vendeve arabe dhe islame.
Reformat në planprogramet e arsimimit fetar kanë ngjallur reagimet më të shumta tek intelektualët, sepse feja gjatë historisë është treguar si mbrojtësja më e mirë e identitetit tek muslimanët edhe në periudhat më të vështira të historisë. 
Sipas projektit të ri, janë paraparë ndryshime rrënjësore në arsimimin fetar duke filluar prej fazave të arsimit fillor deri tek ai më i larti. Këto transformime, sipas prononcimeve të para të përgjegjësve të arsimit fetar, në Botën Arabe nuk mund të imponohen nga jashtë dhe, si të tilla, ato janë të papranueshme. Këtë mendim e kanë shprehur disa herë përgjegjësit më të lartë të Egjiptit që prej Dr. Muhamed Zakzukit, ministër i çështjeve fetare i Egjiptit, pastaj shejh Tantavi, rektor i Universitetit të el-Az-harit, e deri tek shumë personalitete të tjera. Në realitet, Egjipti është në krye të shteteve arabe që i kundërvihen këtij projekti amerikan. Presidenti amerikan Bush, për ta bindur kryetarin e Egjiptit që të pranonte projektin në fjalë, e kishte ftuar për një vizitë disaditëshe në ShBA. Koncepti egjiptian lidhur me reformat është më se i qartë. Bota Arabe ka nevojë për transformime demokratike, por me kusht që ato të mos imponohen nga jashtë; ato duhet të jenë autentike e të mbështetura në dëshirën dhe vullnetin e popujve dhe vendeve arabe. Realizimi i tyre mund të bëhet me ndihmën e vendeve të zhvilluara dhe në bashkërendim të veprimeve me vendet e rajonit.
Nëse dëshirohet që reformat të jenë të suksesshme, ato vende kërkojnë stabilitet dhe siguri të plotë, gjë që nuk është siguruar kur është fjala për Lindjen e Mesme. Konflikti arabo-izraelit për çdo ditë po merr përmasa më të mëdha, për se ShBA mban një përgjegjëgjësi të madhe për shkak të përkrahjes pa rezervë, si në aspektin moral, ashtu edhe material, të Izraelit qysh nga themelimi i tij si shtet në atë pjesë të botës. Prandaj, nuk mund të ketë një transformim të mirëfilltë demokratik në Lindjen e Mesme pa zgjidhjen e drejtë të konfliktit arabo-izraelit si dhe të çështjes palestineze, e cila përbën thelbësoren në problemin për më shumë se pesë decenie. Kjo përkrahje e vazhdueshme e ShBA-së ndaj Izraelit, në Botën Arabe ka krijuar një urrejtje antiamerikane të paparë deri më tash edhe në ato vende ku Amerika kishte aleatët e saj tradicionalë, siç janë Arabaia Saudite, Emiratet e Bashkuara e Jordania, por edhe Egjipti deri diku për shkak të ndihmës financiare 
prej më shumë se 2,5 miliardësh dollarë në vit, që Amerika i jep atij në bazë të marrëveshjes së Kemp-Dejvidit midis Egjiptit dhe Izraelit më 1979.
Invazioni amerikan në Irak shtoi edhe më shumë këtë urrejtje në të gjitha vendet arabe. Sipas njërit nga strategët më të njohur amerikanë dhe ish-këshiltar për siguri kombëtare - Zbignjev Bzhezhinski, Amerika asnjëherë nuk ka qenë më e urrejtur në botë sesa është tash. Por, po sipas tij, kjo urrejtje ka të bëjë drejtpërdrejt me personalitetin e presidentit aktual - Xhorxh Bush, i cili gjatë qeverisjes së tij prej më pak se katër vjetësh bëri gabime të shumta, duke u shpallur luftë atyre që ai i quajti aleanca e së keqes, ku nuk kishte futur vetëm Irakun në kohën e Sadam Husejnit, Iranin dhe Korenë Veriore, ashtu si dëshironte tua paraqiste të tjerëve, po pothuajse tërë botën, me përjashtim të atyre që ishin në anën e tij. 
Ky është problemi me të cilin do të ballafaqohet Amerika pas përfundimit të qeverisjes së Bushit Si ta kthejë besimin e botës? Si ti largojë të gjithë ata armiq, nga dosja e së keqes , të cilët i krijoi Bushi i Riu?
Transformimi i imponuar nga kushdo qoftë, nuk mund të jetë i suksesshëm. Politika amerikane aktuale është e papranueshme në Botën Arabe deri në atë shkallë, saqë çdo iniciativë e tashme e tij mund të konsiderohet si armiqësore dhe mjafton të cilësohet si plan amerikan për shkatërrimin e Islamit. 
Ndërsa reformatorët vendës, nuk kanë mundësi të japin kontributin e vet, sepse ata nuk dëshirojnë të marrin atributin e propaganduesve të reformave të prodhimit amerikan. Për këtë arsye, më së miri është që transformimi i Lindjes së Mesme të mbetet obligim i adminsitratës, e cila do ta vijë pas përfudnimit të mandatit të administartës së presidentit aktual Xhorxh Bush.

www.dritaislame.net

*Administrata e Bushit u ka dhënë shoqatave fetare krishtere më shumë se një miliard dollar për një vit*

Gazeta "Chikago Tribun" në numrin e të hënës ka treguar se administrata amerikane u ka dhënë shoqatave fetare krishtere amerikane më shumë se një miliard dollar vetëm për vitin 2003.

Kjo gazetë mes tjerash thotë:

"Qeveria ua ka dhënë këto para shoqatave që si bazë të tyren e kanë besimin dhe ofrojnë shërbime fetare, siç është "lutja" dhe "shërimet shpiërtërore".

Janë befasuar disa shoqata që e konsiderojnë vetën shekullare kur e kanë parë veten në listën e shoqatave fetare, të cilën e boton Shtëpia e Bardhë.

Shoqatat që i pranojnë këto donacione nuk i fshehin aktivitetet e tyre krishtere, madje njëra shoqatë thotë: "Qëllimi ynë është përhapja e besimit në krishterizëm, sepse kjo i bën njerëzit më të mirë".

Kjo gazetë thotë: "Administrata e Bushit u ka dhënë shoqatave krishtere 1.17 milijard dollar për vitin 2003, kurse nëpunësit në Shtëpinë e bardhë parashikojnë se këto dhurata do të shtohen në vitet e ardhshme.

Prej premtimeve parazgjedhore në garat e para për kryetar të Amerikës Xhorxh Bushi ka premtuar se do të finanson shoqatat krishtere që janë aktive në Amerikë, nëse fiton postin e kryetarit të Amerikës. Pa dyshim se kjo i shton frikësimet për dobësimin e shekullarizmit amerikane, ku është e shënuar në mnëyre decide se shteti është i ndarë nga kisha.


Marrë nga: Islammemo.cc

Përktheu: Bekir Halimi www.albislam.com

----------


## ORIONI

*Prej Bagdadit në Guantanamo*-

*Poezia dhe diplomacia*

(Poezia e ambasadorit saudit në Londër, në të cilën ai lavdëron martiren palestineze Ajat el-Ahras, shkaktoi shqetësime në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Britanisë së Madhe)

Mr. Qemajl Morina


Aksionet e fidanijve palestinezë i shkaktuan probleme javën e kaluar mendimtarit musliman dr. Jusuf Kardavi, gjatë një vizite të tij në Londër. Mediet e ndryshme britaneze kërkuan nga qeveria që atij ti ndalohej hyrja në Britaninë e Madhe për shkak të qëndrimit të tij ndaj aksioneve të fedainjve palestinezë. Në të vërtetë dr. Jusuf Kardavi, njëri ndër mendimtarët më të moderuar muslimanë me origjinë nga Egjipti, por që një kohë të gjatë jeton dhe vepron në Katar, qe objekt sulmi nga disa medie britaneze për shkak të fetvasë së tij me të cilën i lejon aksionet e fedainjve palestinezë. Në të vërtetë dr. Jusuf Kardavi, njëri ndër mendimtarët më të moderuar muslimanë me origjinë nga Egjipti, por që një kohë të gjatë jeton dhe vepron në Katar, qe objekt sulmi nga disa medie britaneze për shkak të fetvasë së tij me të cilën i lejon aksionet e fedainjve palestinezë, të cilat ai i quan si armë e të dobëtve, sepse atyre nuk u ka mbetur mundësi tjetër që ti bëjnë rezistencë okupimit izraelit përveç aksioneve vetëvrasëse.
Megjithatë, dr. Kardavi e përfundoi me sukses vizitën e tij në Londër, ku themeloi Unioni i Dijetarëvë Muslimanë për Evropë, në të cilin marrin pjesë 200 dijetarë nga tërë Bota Islame. Ky union në të ardhmen do të jetë përgjegjës për organizimin e jetës fetare të muslimanëve që jetojnë në kontinentin e vjetër. Ndërkohë gjatë qëndrimit të tij në kryeqendrën e Britanisë së Madhe, ai pati shumë takime si me mediet po ashtu edhe me komunitetet e shumta fetare që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Londër, përfshirë këtu edhe Komunitetin Hebre, që qenë më të zëshmit kundër vizitës së tij.
Këtu vlen të përmendim se pak kohë më pare, po në kryeqendrën britanike, kishte ndodhur një skandal diplomatik për shkak të një poezie të botuar në faqen e parë të gazetës el-Hajat të Bejrutit, e cila në të njëjtën kohë botohet edhe në Londër. Autori poezisë në fjalë ishte ambasadori i Arabisë Saudite në Londër - Gazi el-Kusejb, ndërsa poezia mbante titullin Dëshmorët. Poezia i kushtohej vajzës tetëmbëdhjetëvjeçare palestineze Ajat el-Ahrasë nga kampi Dehesha i refugjatëve palestinezë afër qytetit Bejtu Lahm, e cila kishte kryer një aksion vetëvrasës në tregun e Jerusalemit Perëndimor. Gjatë këtij aksioni ishin vrarë dy izraelitë dhe ishin plagosur shumë të tjerë. Aksionin në fjalë e kishin marrë përsipër Brigadat e dëshmorëve El-Akasa.
Zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Britanisë kishte deklaruar: ne jemi të mendimit se aksionet vetëvrasëse paraqesin një lloj terrorizmi, dhe shpresojmë se mendimin tonë do tia shprehim ambasadorit saudit. Nuk është fjala për ta ftuar atë, por në një mënyrë të përshtatshme do tia paraqesim mendimin tonë lidhur me këtë çështje.
Ndërkohë Organizata e Deputetëve të Çifutëve Britanezë, e cila është një nga organizatat më të fuqishme çifute në Britaninë e Madhe, ka paralajmëruar se ambasadorit saudit do ti dërgojë një letër, ku do të shprehin indinjatën e saj të thellë.
Poezia e ambasadorit el-Kusejbi është plot emocione. Po citojmë disa vargje të saj:

*Thuaj Ajetve, o nusja e lartësive
Tërë bukurinë tënde e peshon fedaizmi
Kur të paktë janë trimat nga të zgjedhurit e popullit tim
Kriminelit po i kundërvihet një bukuroshe
Vdekjen e përqafon duke qeshur dhe e gëzuar
Në kohën kur prej vdekjes ikin prijetarët...
Ndërkaq, në strofën tjetër poeti u drejtohet dijetarëve me këto fjalë:
Thuaju atyre që po japin fetva: ngadalë!
Nga shumë fetva shqetësohet edhe qielli
Kur thërret xhihadi, hesht edhe ngjyra,
librat si dhe fukahenjtë
Kur thërret xhihadi, nuk ka më fetva
Ditën e xhihadit, fetva e vetme është gjaku.


A do ta japë provimin drejtësia amerikane?*

Këto ditë në Amerikë filloi seanca e parë kundër shtatë ushtarakëve amerikanë për keqtrajtimet në burgun irakian Abu Graib. Shumë oficerë kanë dëshmuar dhe kanë akuzuar pjesëtarët e zbulimit ushtarak se janë implikuar në keqtrajtimet me të burgosurit irakianë. Njëri prej tyre, kapiteni Brent Fiç, ka thënë se ka parë një fotografi në të cilën shiheshin tre pjesëtarë të zbulimit ushtarak (MI) duke keqtrajtuar një të burgosur. Këto fakte mbështetin mbrojtjen e Lindi Inglëndit, e cila thotë se ajo vetëm ka zbatuar urdhrat e eprorëve të saj më të lartë.
Hetimet e deritashme kanë zbuluar edhe implikimin e Shërbimit Ushtarak Izraelit në keqtrajtimet e të burgosurve irakianë në burgun Abu Graib. Kështu një anëtar i zbulimit ushtarak izraelit, Rivera, ka treguar se i kujtohet një incident gjatë të cilit ai ka parë të burgosur të bërë grumbull, njëri mbi tjetrin dhe të cilët ishin në pozicione të tilla sa të krijohej përshtypja se ishin duke bërë marrëdhënie seksuale.
Kapitenia Kerollin Vud, e ngarkuar për mbikëqyrjen e marrjes në pyetje të MI-së, ka pranuar gjithashtu se ka parë fotografi në të cilat shihen anëtarë të zbulimit ushtarak duke bërë keqtrajtime ndaj të burgosurve. Mundësia që pjesëtarët e MI-së të jenë implikuar drejtpërdrejt në këto raste të abuzimeve, mund të jetë vendimtare për Inglëndin, mbrojtja e së cilës po përpiqet të dëshmojë se ajo vetëm i ka zbatuar urdhrat.
Dhoma e akuzës, para së cilës ajo është paraqitur, është ngarkuar për të përcaktuar nëse Inglëndi duhet të gjykohet nga një gjyq ushtarak për abuzimet e kryera kundër të burgosurve.
Dy dëshmitarë që kanë dëshmuar të enjten në mëngjes para Gjykatës ushtarake në Fort Brag (Karolina Veriore), kanë konfirmuar atë që tregonin fotografitë e botuara në shtyp: Lindi Inglënd në mënyrë aktive ka marrë pjesë në skenat e poshtërimit të të burgosurve.
Të pyetur gjatë hetimit, të burgosurit e maltretuar kanë përshkruar një ushtar, përshkrimi i të cilit përputhej me pamjen e tij, ka deklaruar të enjten agjenti special Manora Iem. Keqtrajti-met e para, ka thënë ai, kanë koinciduar me fillimin e Ramazanit, në vjeshtë 2003, dhe janë kryer gjatë natës , kur Carls Graner ngarkohej me njësinë e mbikëqyrjes së të burgosurve.
Ushtaraku me mustaqe, i divorcuar, që ka dy fëmijë, është akuzuar gjithashtu nga një hetues tjetër, i cili është thirrur të dëshmonte të enjten, Tajler Pieron. Graner bën pjesë në ndër shtatë ushtarakët e akuzuar kuadër të këtij skandali, i cili ka shpërthyer në pranverë me publikimin e fotografive shumë shokuese në shtyp si dhe në mjetet e tjera elektronike.
Lindi Inglënd shihet në të duke mbajtur me litar të lidhur në qafë një të burgosur irakian të zhveshur, i tkurrur në një korridor të burgut, apo duke bërë me gisht në drejtim të organeve seksuale të të burgosurve të zhveshur.
Gjyqi ushtarak që po zhvillohet në bazën ushtarake në Fort Brag (Karolina Veriore), do të jetë një provim i mirë për të qitur në shesh shumë gjëra se çka ndodhur në burgun Abu Graib me të burgosurit irakianë. Nëse ushtria amerikane kishte rënë aty në provim, do të shohim se a është e aftë që së paku drejtësia amerikane ta japë provimin dhe keqbërësit të marrin dënimin e merituar.


*Letër nga burgu Ebu Graib*
(Një e burgosur irakiane tregon për tragjedinë që kanë
përjetuar gratë dhe vajzat
e Irakut në ferrin e burgut)


Autorja e letrës është Ez-har el-Bedri, një grua irakiane me profesion inxhiniere, që kishte kaluar në ferrin e burgut Ebu Graib katër muaj të plotë. Gjatë asaj kohe ajo kishte përjetuar torturat dhe vuajtjet që kishin përjetuar edhe shumë gra e vajza irakiane. Disa prej tyre ajo i kishte regjistruar në një letër, që e kishte shkruar më 28 prill 2004, të cilën ia kishte dorëzuar Unionit të Sindikatave të Gazetarëve të Egjiptit gjatë vizitës së saj në Kairo.
Teksti i letrës:
Nga të gjitha gratë dhe vajzat e Irakut ... Drejtuar çdo burri arab, musliman dhe i krishterë. Popullit të Egjiptit trim, që është krenar për kombin , fenë dhe nderin e vet. Ia drejtojmë këtë letër nga një burg i errët, me të cilin nuk ka të ngjashëm askund në botë, as në të kaluarën, as tash e as në të ardhmen.
Jemi ballafaquar me lloj-lloj torturash, persekutimesh dhe përçmimesh në praninë e tradhtarëve dhe veglave të Amerikës dhe Izraelit. Nga këto përjetime tona të rrëqethet trupi dhe të shtanget gjuha. Disa nga ato tragjedi tona do tjua përshkruaj në këtë letër:
Rrëfimi i parë ka të bëjë me një plakë 68 vjeçe, e cila ishte arrestuar me dyshimin se i biri i saj ishte pjesëmarrës në grupin e atyre që bënin rezistencë kundër invaduesve të huaj. Pas arrestimit, e morën, ia deshën rrobat dhe filluan ti hidhnin ujë të ftohtë në mes të dimrit, ndërsa ushtarët amerikanë, meshkuj e femra, të pirë, qeshnin me të dhe nuk e liruan derisa nuk e dhunuan. Ku jeni, o ju arabë?! Ku është nderi, burrëria dhe krenaria juaj?! A do të kishte pranuar dikush prej jush që të dhunohet, nëna, tezja , gjyshja apo halla e tij?!
Tregimi i dytë është shumë i dhembshëm: Kishin arrestuar një burrë shumë të ndershëm me gjithë të bijën. E torturuan babanë para vajzës së tij. Pastaj e torturuan dhe e dhunuan të bijën para babait të saj. Me të vetmin qëllim që ai të pranonte veprimet që nuk i kishte bërë. Ku jeni, o ju burra të ndershëm?!
Tregimi i tretë: Torturuan dhe dhunuan vajza shumë të vogla, nën moshën 18 vjeçe. Shumica e vajzave binin në depresion psiqik dhe bënin vetëvrasje. Shumë prej tyre mbetën shtatzëna me ushtarët amerikanë. Ku je ti, o Omer bin Hattab?! Ku je ti, Salahud-din?! Ku jeni, o ju arabë?!
Tregimi i dhembshëm i katërt: Dhunimi i njerëzve të fesë nga ana e ushtareve amerikane me qëllim që ta njollosnin nderin e Islamit . Kështu ushtarja amerikane S thotë: Kur ne dhunonim dijetarët e fesë islame, na bëhej sikur po e dhunonim vetë Islamin. Me këtë (veprim) sikur ne i shtynim ata në pabesim dhe në ateizëm.
Amerikanët dhe çifutët janë pabesimtarë. Ky është një sprovim, me anë të të cilit Allahu po do ta sprovojë popullin e Irakut. Ne shpresojmë se liria është shumë afër me ndihmën e vëllëzërve tanë në Siri, Liban, Egjipt, Sudan, Jemen. Vdekja dhe turpi për frikacakët dhe tradhtarët e fesë e të kombit, të cilët i shohin sulmet ndaj grave, vajzave, nënave të tyre, e ata heshtin.
Të gjithë trimave arabë, kudo që janë. Të gjithë trimave të kombit arab. Nipave të Salahud-din el-Ejubiut dhe të gjithë trimave të popullit arab.
Ju lutemi, o ju trima, ta shembni burgun kur të jemi brenda në të. Ky është emanet, të cilin jua bëjmë për obligim deri Ditën e Kiametit. Dëshirojmë vdekjen. Vdekjen... Vdekjen. Po, e urrejmë jetën. Të gjitha ne jemi të gatshme për të vdekur. Vdekja për hirë të lirisë dhe nderit, është më e mirë sesa jeta pa nder dhe dinjitet.
O ju arabë dhe irakianë të ndershëm! Ngrihuni në mbrojtje të nderit dhe dinjitetit tuaj ! Dje në Palestinë, sot në Irak e nesër agresioni do të shtrihet në të gjitha vendet arabe.
Njeriu nuk mund të jetojë pa nder dhe dinjitet. Rroftë rezistenca irakiane, Rroftë populli irakian! Rroftë populli palestinez, populli i shehidit Shejh Ahmet Jasin, Rrentisit dhe të gjithë martirëve.

Qytetarja irakiane prapa grilave të burgut Ebu Graib, Fatime Immu Abdallah 


*Çthotë imami i të burgosurve të El-Kaidas në Guantanamo?*

(Kapiteni amerikan Halid Shehbaz imam dhe vaiz i 680 të burgosurve të el-Kaidas dhe talibanëve, të cilët mbahen të arrestuar më shumë se dy vjet në kampin amerikan Delta në bazën amerikane Guantenamo në Kubë, flet për të përditshmen saudite asharkal al-Avsat, që botohet në Londër, për kalimin e tij në Islam si dhe për përvojën e tij me të burgosurit në Afganistan).
Kapiteni Halid Shehbaz, i cili para kalimit në Islam quhej Majkel Bernz, thotë se ka kaluar në Islam në vtin 1993 gjatë studimeve të tij pasunivesitare në Fakultetin e Studimeve Islame dhe Shkencave Shoqërore në kuadër të ushtrisë amerikane. Ai thotë se që nga ai moment çdo gjë ka ndryshuar në jetën e tij. Por, meqenëse ai është me origjinë afrikano-amerikane, mendon se që nga lindja ai është musliman, sepse Islami është fe e natyrshmërisë.
Ndërsa rreth pyetjes së kontakteve të tij me të burgosurit e el-Kaidas në bazën amerikane Guantenamo në Kubë, ku ai në cilësinë e imamit dhe vaizit, është përgjegjës dhe kujdeset për ta, thotë: Unë i vizitoj vazhdimisht të burgosurit në kampin Delta kurdo që ata kanë nevojë për mua. I furnizoj me gjërat e tyre të përditshme, me mus-hafa, literaturë islame, sixhade për tu falur, tesbihe, kapuça si dhe thërras ezanin pesë herë në ditë përmes mikrofonit. Po ashtu unë u jap këshillime islame përgjegjësve të administratës së kampit, si të sillen me ta, si dhe u përgjigjem nevojave të të burgosurve.
Kurse pyetjes së gazetarit Cilat janë këshillat e tua me anë të të cilave u drejtohesh të burgosurve? - imami Halid Shehbaz i përgjigjet: Kurdo që më pyesin diçka për fatin dhe të ardhmen e tyre, ua lexoj ajetet e para të kaptinës el-Ankebut (Merimanga), në të cilën, përveç të tjerash, thuhet:  A menduan njerëzit të thonë: Ne kemi besuar, e të mos vihen në sprovë? Ne i sprovuam ata që ishin para tyre, ashtu që Allahu gjithqysh do ti dallojë ata që e thanë të vërtetën, do ti dallojë dhe gënjeshtarët. Kuptimi i dy ajeteve të cituara më lart, do të thotë se a mendon besimtari se ai është besimtar i vërtetë e të mos sprovohet në këtë jetë që të tregojë qartazi durimin dhe qëndrueshmërinë e tij . Nëpër faza e provime të këtilla kanë kaluar edhe popujt e mëhershëm, sepse aty vërtetohet qëndueshmëria e besimit të tyre dhe sinqeriteti i besimit të tyre. Këto ajete janë shumë të fuqishme dhe ato depërtojnë drejt në zemrën dhe mendjen e njeriut . Ato janë shumë të qarta, se besimtari mund të jetë objekt i sprovave të ndryshme në këtë jetë. Prandaj, për këtë prej tij kërkohet që të jetë i durueshëm dhe i qëndueshëm derisa Allahu ta dërgojë ndihmën e Vet. Po ashtu nuk ka dyshim se ai për këtë do të shpërblehet nga Allahu xh.sh.si në këtë botë, ashtu edhe në botën tjetër.
Ndërsa pyetjes së gazetarit: A mendoni që edhe juve do tju ndodhë ajo që i kishte ndodhur paraardhësit tuaj, kapitenit imam Jusuf alias Xhems Ji? (Imam Jusufi ishte akuzuar nga ushtria amerikane se bashkëpunonte me anëtarët e el-Kaidas dhe për këtë kur kishte shkuar për ta vizituar familjen e vet në Nju-Jork, ishte arrestuar nga shërbimi policor i ushtrisë amerikane), Imam Halidi i përgjigjet se nuk ka përse të frikësohet nga askush sepse ai e kryen vetëm detyrën e vet me të cilën është ngarkuar.
Kurse pyetjes se a ka ndodhur ndonjë herë që në cilësinë e imamit ta ketë falur ndonjë kohë të namazit së bashku me të burgosurit e el-Kaidas, i përgjigjet se nuk kishte ndodhur deri tash një gjë e tillë. Por, në të njejtën kohë ai shpjegon se në mesin e tyre ka një numër të konsiderueshëm, që janë njohës shumë më të mirë se ai, të rregullave fetare, edhe pse ai është imam i tyre dhe ata janë të lirë në organizimin e jetës së tyre fetare, e administrata e kampit nuk u përzihet të burgosurve në këtë çështje.

www.dritaislame.net

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## abnk

> Thuaj Ajetve, o nusja e lartësive
> Tërë bukurinë tënde e peshon fedaizmi
> Kur të paktë janë trimat nga të zgjedhurit e popullit tim
> Kriminelit po i kundërvihet një bukuroshe
> Vdekjen e përqafon duke qeshur dhe e gëzuar
> Në kohën kur prej vdekjes ikin prijetarët...
> Ndërkaq, në strofën tjetër poeti u drejtohet dijetarëve me këto fjalë:
> Thuaju atyre që po japin fetva: ngadalë!
> Nga shumë fetva shqetësohet edhe qielli
> ...


Poezi si kjo do t'kene lexue krimimelat e 9/11.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Vertete e trishtueshme historia e kesaj vajze te re e te turpshme e cila nuk duhet te vdiste nga duart gjakatare te krimineleve qe sulmojne burgje e spitale,tregje e stacione policie me granata e mortaja. Ai shpirt i lire duhet te ndodhej ne ndonje biblioteke, ne mes te librave e pc-ve duke studiuar per nje te ardhme me te mire, ajo duhej te ndodhej ne ndonje laborator duke punuar per te luftuar kancerin e siden, ajo duhej te ndodhej ne ndonje klase duke dhene dije e njohuri mbi jeten e shkencen tek te miturit kaq te desheruar per to. Por ja qe jeta e saj e re u fik sepse nje grup kriminelesh nuk e duan dijen e njohurine,nuk respektojne jeten me shkelqimin e saj mahnites por adhurojne erresiren eterne,vdekjen.Keta pjella te satanit duan ta mbajne jo vetem Irakun nen erresiren e injorances , por te tere lindjen e mesme, sepse vetem keshtu ata do te gjejne terren per luften e tyre te lige ndaj civilizimit.

Plani amerikan per ngritjen e nivelit intelektual te atij rajoni eshte nje goditje vendimtare ndaj terrorismit fondamentalist, eshte nje ''marrje e kalase nga brenda'' plot buonsens,per vete rajonin me prosper, per nje bote me te sigurte.

Nuk besoj se Usa do te jete ne gjendje tja ''vjedhi'' naften tere asaj zone me lehtesisht duke u munduar ti beje banoret me inteligjente.

Me sa duket nuk do te jete e larget dita kur kelyshet e fondamentalistave do ta kercejne Samba-n se bashku me kelyshet e Nazisteve neper rruget e Rio De Janerios gjate festivaleve te karnavaleve te Brazilit.

----------


## leci

Ne kete nenforum problemet fetare nuk mund te komentohen.
Tema eshte hapur Lindjen e Mesme dhe jo per propagande fetare e te drejta te burgosurish.
Po te shikoni me vemendje ka shume tema te hapuara ne Problemet Nderkombetare per problemet qe ju keni shtruar si psh. te burgosurit e Ebu Graib e Guantanamo.
Po vazhduat keshtu tema do te spostohet ne nenforumet fetare.

leci

----------


## Hyllien

Amerika do i mesoje shkrim e kendim Arabise  :buzeqeshje: 
Kur Arabet kishin universitet ne Evrope mbizoteronte nje injorance masive dhe nje periudhe gotike barbare qe nuk eshte pare ndonjehere ne njerezim. Ajo periudhe nuk eshte zhdukur, vecse eshte reformuar nga "rilindja" europiane. 

Nje fotografi te fundit qe pashe qe Princi Henry me swastiken naziste. Siduket po pergatiteshe per karnevalet para kohes !

----------


## Irfan

Projektim Amerikan eshte i perpiluar nga Hebrenjet,çifutet.....
Per krijimin e shtetit çifut qe perfshiin palestine ,nje pjes te Egjiptit,ky eshte shteti qe ekerkojne çifutet.
Çifutet jna populli me i ndytur ne bote....

----------


## ATMAN

nga martin auer

Më përpara mendoja që njëherë e një kohë njerëzimi nuk e njihte luftën. Kur lexova raportin e Jane Goodall të një lufte midis çimpazeve, e ndryshova mendimin. Edhe një epokën e gjuetarëve dhe mbledhësve, duhet të këtë ngjarë një kope njerëzish të lëvizte për në një tokë tjetër gjuetie, dhe të binte në konflikt me një kope tjetër. Por pasi njëra kope ishte zbuar, lufta mbaronte. Luftra kishte, por nuk ishin nje përbërës thelbësor i kulturës sonë. U desh ardhja e bujqësisë, me kultivimin e bimësisë e gjësë së gjallë, që njerëzit të krijonin reserva pasurie e të kishtin kohë për fushat ushtarake. Sa për të mundurit, reservat e tyre mund të vidheshin pa i shfarosur njerëzit. Lufta u bë një institucion i përhershëm sepse ishte një mënyrë për të mbledhur tepricat e grupeve më të vogla njerëzish dhe ti investonin në strategji që të çojnë në rritje të rendimentit; dmth në prodhimin e tepricave më të mëdhaja që përsëri do të investoheshin në të njëjtin mënyrë. Dhe kjo ishte një mënyrë më e mirë mbijetese sesa negociatat ose konfederat e lira. Motivimet e pushtetarëve ose luftëtarëve ishin më pak të rëndësishme. 

Në natyrë, veçoritë karakteristike si briri, për shembull, krijohen sipas mutacioneve të rastësishme. Briri ngelet apo zhduket në varësi të përfitimit apo dëmit që i japin mbartësit. Një kryetar fisi mund të filloj një luftë për shkak të urrejtjes për fqinjin e tij, për arsye prestigj, për arsye fetare, për shkak të arrogancës së pastër, për shkak të rritjes së agresivitetit, për arsye të mospërmbushjes seksuale etj. Po lufta vazhdon të jetë një institucion i përhershëm për disa arsye. Së pari, bën të mundur grumbullimin e njerëzve në perandori të mëdhaja, e si rrjedhim edhe në krijimin e tepricave të mëdhaja. Së dyti, lufta merr teprica më të mëdhaja nga një grup i madh njerëzish sesa do të donin për të kontibuar në çështjet apo të ardhmen e përbashkët. Së fundi, lufta vazhdon sepse nxit përparimin njerëzor duke rritur rendimentin e punës. Një përfitim për shoqërinë, ama, nuk do të thotë që është përfitim për individin. Një bashkësi e 500 familjeve bujq të lirë mund të ishte më e lumtur se një ushtri e 100.000 familjeve bujkrobër nën sundimin e një komandanti ushtarak. Por vetëm perandoria e një komandanti ushtarak mund të mbajë një kryeqytet me tëmpuj dhe shkolla për priftërinj ku studiohen lëvizjet e yjeve. 

Elementi agresiv te njeriu është sigurisht një kusht për luftrat, por nuk është shkaku kryesor. A ishin të rinjë e Perandorise Austro-Hungareze më agresive në 1914 se, e zëmë, në 1880? Apo, a u bë Kaiseri gjerman më agresiv në vitet e fundit të sundimit? Shpesh duhet të nxitet te njerëzit agresiviteti dhe urrejtja për fqinjin që të venë në luftë apo të çojnë fëmijët e tyre në luftë. Shpesh ama, agresiviteti i ushtarëve duhet kufizuar. Ndërsa, nga një anë, disa ushtarë bëjnë stërvitje speciale, si për shembull Beretat e Gjelbërta në Vietnam, një ushtri moderne ka nevojë më së pari për njerëz të disiplinuar dhe të përgjegjshëm; dmth njerëz që të udhëhiqen sa më pak nga ndjenjat. Aftësia e njeriut për veprim gjakftohtë e të paanshëm është ndoshta edhe më e rrezikshme se agresiviteti i tij. Sado të rëndësishme të jenë përpjekjet pedagogjike për të ulur agresivitetitn, rritur njohjen e kulturave të huaja, mësuar aftësinë për të zgjidhur konfliktet vetjake paqësisht; asnjë nga keto masa nuk mund të eleminojë shkaqet e luftës. Ekonomia e tregut industriale që kontrollon sot strukturën shoqërore të planetit tonë (si asnjë tjetër strukturë me parë) ka interes që të rritet rendimenti, të prodhohet gjithmonë e më tepër me sa më pak punë, dhe ti investojë tepricat menjëherë për të rritur prodhimin dhe rendimentin. Nga ky arsyetim del se ne do ta arrijmë shpejt kufijtë ekologjikë të planetit tonë. Këtu gjendet gjithashtu dhe rrënja e luftrave të reja. Thuhet se luftrat e të ardhmes mund të luftohen mbi burime të zvogëlueshme, si psh uji. Kjo ka gjasa të mëdhaja. Por ka gjasë ama edhe që luftrat e të ardhmes do të bëhen midis konglomerateve gjigande shumë-kombëtare ekonomike për të vendosur kush mund të shesë çfarë për kë. 

Për të parandaluar luftrat e ardhshme, gjashtë miliardëshume shpejt do të jenë shtatë e tetë miliardënjerëz duhet të bien dakort për struktura të reja ekonomike e shoqërore. Vetëm atëherë kur njerëzit të dinë diçka për njëri tjetrin dhe të veprojnë duke i marrë parasysh të tjerët, do ti ndalojnë ata dëmet në rritje për të gjithë kur ndiqet vetëm interesi vetjak. Qëllimi i zhvillimit nuk duhet të jetë vetëm rritja e rendimentitprodhimi i më shumë mallrave me sa më pak punë; shkëmbimi material nuk duhet të jetë përmbajtja kryesore e marrëdhënieve midis njerëzve. Fakti që mund të prodhojmë më shumë gjëra me sa më pak punë sduhet të çoj në prodhim gjithnjë e më të lartë. Në të kundërtën, duhet ti nxisë njerëzit të përdorin kohën e tyre të lirë për të shkëmbyer shërbime shoqërore me njëri-tjetrin: art, dëfrim, kujdes, shërim, arsimim, kërkime shkencore, sporte, filozofi 

Sepse nëse çdo mjet do të përmbushte punën e tij, duke u bindur ose parandier vullnetin e të tjerëve, si statujat e Dedalusit, apo tripodet e Hefestit, të cilët, thotë poeti me pëlqimin e tyre hynë në kuvendin e Zotave; nëse në të njëjtën mënyrë, makina do të endte vetë e plektri do ta prekte lirën pa përdorur dorën njerëzore, kryepuntorët nuk do të donin shërbëtorë, as pronarët skllevrit. 

Aristoteli 

A nuk mendoni që e kemi arritur këtë pikë?

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

> Po lufta vazhdon të jetë një institucion i përhershëm për disa arsye. Së pari, bën të mundur grumbullimin e njerëzve në perandori të mëdhaja, e si rrjedhim edhe në krijimin e tepricave të mëdhaja. Së dyti, lufta merr teprica më të mëdhaja nga një grup i madh njerëzish sesa do të donin për të kontibuar në çështjet apo të ardhmen e përbashkët. Së fundi, lufta vazhdon sepse nxit përparimin njerëzor duke rritur rendimentin e punës. Një përfitim për shoqërinë, ama, nuk do të thotë që është përfitim për individin.  me tëmpuj dhe shkolla për priftërinj ku studiohen lëvizjet e yjeve.


Si lufta nxit perparimin njerezor do te thoja qe ben krejt te kunderten   :sarkastik:  




> Shpesh duhet të nxitet te njerëzit agresiviteti dhe urrejtja për fqinjin që të venë në luftë apo të çojnë fëmijët e tyre në luftë. Shpesh ama, agresiviteti i ushtarëve duhet kufizuar
> . Aftësia e njeriut për veprim gjakftohtë e të paanshëm është ndoshta edhe më e rrezikshme se agresiviteti i tij. Sado të rëndësishme të jenë përpjekjet pedagogjike për të ulur agresivitetitn, rritur njohjen e kulturave të huaja, mësuar aftësinë për të zgjidhur konfliktet vetjake paqësisht; asnjë nga keto masa nuk mund të eleminojë shkaqet e luftës.


Perse nuk mund te eliminohet lufta ? Perderisa mund te eliminohet paqja duhet te ekzistoje dhe e kunderta ..




> Ekonomia e tregut industriale që kontrollon sot strukturën shoqërore të planetit tonë  ka interes që të rritet rendimenti, të prodhohet gjithmonë e më tepër me sa më pak punë, dhe ti investojë tepricat menjëherë për të rritur prodhimin dhe rendimentin. Nga ky arsyetim del se ne do ta arrijmë shpejt kufijtë ekologjikë të planetit tonë. Këtu gjendet gjithashtu dhe rrënja e luftrave të reja. Thuhet se luftrat e të ardhmes mund të luftohen mbi burime të zvogëlueshme, si psh uji. Kjo ka gjasa të mëdhaja. Por ka gjasë ama edhe që luftrat e të ardhmes do të bëhen midis konglomerateve gjigande shumë-kombëtare ekonomike për të vendosur kush mund të shesë çfarë për kë.


Uji qenka burim i zvogelueshem ? ja e zeme se eshte ashtu luftrat do ndodhkan per burimet natyrore , sma merr mendja per aq kohe sa nje shtet do te jet ei zoti te shfrytezoje dhe te ruaje natyren e etij gjera te tilla nuk kane per te ndodhur ..




> Qëllimi i zhvillimit nuk duhet të jetë vetëm rritja e rendimentitprodhimi i më shumë mallrave me sa më pak punë; shkëmbimi material nuk duhet të jetë përmbajtja kryesore e marrëdhënieve midis njerëzve. Fakti që mund të prodhojmë më shumë gjëra me sa më pak punë sduhet të çoj në prodhim gjithnjë e më të lartë. Në të kundërtën, duhet ti nxisë njerëzit të përdorin kohën e tyre të lirë për të shkëmbyer shërbime shoqërore me njëri-tjetrin: art, dëfrim, kujdes, shërim, arsimim, kërkime shkencore, sporte, filozofi


Ketu jam dakort , megjithate ulja e prodhimit nuk e justifikon kete ide , sot teknologjia ka arritur ne nje pike kur cdo ushqim mund te rritet ne menyre organike keshtu qe prodhimi do ekzistoje , por mbase jo sic ka qene me pare ..




> Sepse nëse çdo mjet do të përmbushte punën e tij, duke u bindur ose parandier vullnetin e të tjerëve, si statujat e Dedalusit, apo tripodet e Hefestit, të cilët, thotë poeti me pëlqimin e tyre hynë në kuvendin e Zotave; nëse në të njëjtën mënyrë, makina do të endte vetë e plektri do ta prekte lirën pa përdorur dorën njerëzore, kryepuntorët nuk do të donin shërbëtorë, as pronarët skllevrit.


Kjo ishte vertete prekese, seriozisht lol

----------


## Toro

> Amerika do i mesoje shkrim e kendim Arabise 
> Kur Arabet kishin universitet ne Evrope mbizoteronte nje injorance masive dhe nje periudhe gotike barbare qe nuk eshte pare ndonjehere ne njerezim. Ajo periudhe nuk eshte zhdukur, vecse eshte reformuar nga "rilindja" europiane. 
> 
> Nje fotografi te fundit qe pashe qe Princi Henry me swastiken naziste. Siduket po pergatiteshe per karnevalet para kohes !


Ku kane pas arabet unversitet mor aman? Ke quan univesitet ti? Shkollat fetare qe mesojne per Allahun e Saladinin i konsideron universitet? Dhe ato njohuri qe moren i moren nga greket e lashte e i perkthyen dhe i paraqiten si te tyret, e ti vjen e na flet per universitet.

Evropa vertet ka pas nje te kaluar te erret ne Mesjete, por ka 200 vjet qe e ka lene pas ate. Arabet jane ata qe akoma jane ne Mesjete!

Sa per periudhen "gotike" ( ne fakt ka qene periudha e inkuizicionit dhe e teokracise- gotet o injorant i Buharase ishin fise barbare qe luftonin romaket!)) -dhe kjo duhet tu behet mesim arabeve qe ne shekullin e 21-te , evropa dhe perendimi e kane lene pas, Arabia Saudite, Irani, Afganistani etj shtete arabe kerkojne qe ta perhapin ne tere boten!

----------


## kolombi

Edhe greket ashtu si arabet kujtojne shpesh zanafillen e hedhjes se kultures dhe qyteterimit dikur....................

Sot fatkeqsisht kane ngelur aty,mijera vjet mbrapa,te c'qyteteruar,mesjetare,te prapambetur dhe e keqja eshte se jane perjetesuar aty mes mizerjes shekullore.

----------


## Hyllien

> Ku kane pas arabet unversitet mor aman? Ke quan univesitet ti? Shkollat fetare qe mesojne per Allahun e Saladinin i konsideron universitet? Dhe ato njohuri qe moren i moren nga greket e lashte e i perkthyen dhe i paraqiten si te tyret, e ti vjen e na flet per universitet.
> 
> Evropa vertet ka pas nje te kaluar te erret ne Mesjete, por ka 200 vjet qe e ka lene pas ate. Arabet jane ata qe akoma jane ne Mesjete!
> 
> Sa per periudhen "gotike" ( ne fakt ka qene periudha e inkuizicionit dhe e teokracise- gotet o injorant i Buharase ishin fise barbare qe luftonin romaket!)) -dhe kjo duhet tu behet mesim arabeve qe ne shekullin e 21-te , evropa dhe perendimi e kane lene pas, Arabia Saudite, Irani, Afganistani etj shtete arabe kerkojne qe ta perhapin ne tere boten!


E para punes mos ofendo se qysh ketu bie ere se car kulture qe ke ne koke.

Nuk mund te vidhet nje qyteterim Grek dhe nga ana arkitektonike te jete krejt ndryshe. Qyteterimin Grek e vodhen Romaket e jo egjiptjanet. Egjiptjanet paten civilizimin e tyre, qe ja vodhi 1) Gjermani 2) Anglezi 3) Francezi 4) Rusi

Shko ne muzeumet e londres te shohesh mijera vellime libra me lekure e sende nga piramidad qe kan mbetur si kafaz pellumbash. Periudha gotike, nuk do te thote thjeshte barbare, gotik ka shume kuptime, nga kuptimi artistik deri tek kuptimi i fiseve e deri tek interpretimi i periudhes se erret te mesjetes, por kur ke kapadajllek prej fshatari normalisht qe cdo gje tjeter te duket injorante.

Si perfundim figurat me te medha te rilindjes shqiptare jane shkolluar ne egjipt, apo do mohosh origjinat tani ? Nese je Amerikan me fal, po dhe katunari surrat parure qe te shkoj ne Tirane i duhen disa gjenerata te behet qytetar.

Nese te mungon aftesia per te debatuar ne menyre te kulturuar me dike tjeter ateher nuk i perket nje forumi ku sipas mendimit tim permban nje diversitet te madh fetar, dhe intelektual, tjeter gje kush e komandon.

----------


## Labeati

> Nuk mund te vidhet nje qyteterim Grek dhe nga ana arkitektonike te jete krejt ndryshe. Qyteterimin Grek e vodhen Romaket e jo egjiptjanet. Egjiptjanet paten civilizimin e tyre, qe ja vodhi 1) Gjermani 2) Anglezi 3) Francezi 4) Rusi


D-P,

Kur shkruan me nervozitet edhe gabon.

Tashti romaket nuk vodhen qyteterimin grek ne kuptimin banal, por merita e tyre ishte se ndryshe nga barbaret e vjeter dhe te rinj, e ruajten dhe e absorbuan kulturen e lashte greke, tempujt greke e qytetet i ruajten dhe bile rindertuan.

Romaket kishin sistemin e vet politik dhe juridik i ndryshem dhe shume me i avancuar se ai grek. E drejta romake ende sot eshte baza e jurisprudences perendimore.
Perandoria romake ne kushte primitive nuk eshte asgje vecse nje Europe e Bashkuar ku ne ate kohe jetonte ne harmoni dhe liri te pakufizuar cdo lloj perendie e besimi.

Nuk ekzistonte dallimi racor, etnik apo fetar vetem ati STATUS-or. Pra nese ishe qytetar romak apo libertin apo skllav. Mundej nje zezak, te ishte senator apo perandor romak, e te kishte mijera skleever te bardhe. Po ashtu etnia nuk kishte rendesi ne se ishe qytetar romak, i kishe te gjitha mundesite e karrieres mbi bazen e aftesive, keshtu shume ilire u bene perandore si Diokleciani, Kostandini i madh etj.

Po ashtu kishe mundesi te adhuroje cdo lloj perendie apo besimi. Vetem kur lindi krishterimi i cili perjashtonte politeizmin, u perndjek dhe persekutua per 3 shekuj rresht.

Ne perandorine romake, herojte e letersia greke mesoheshin me emrat e autoreve origjinale, ku eshte vjedhja ketu pervecse fati i madh qe ne saje te kesaj politike ne i gezojme sot dhjetra kopje e riprodhime.

Romaket ne kushte primitive krijuan nje qyteterim te madh nga Anglia deri ne kufijte e persise, dhe sherbimi postar nga Anglia ne france apo Itali ishte me i shpejte se ai europian deri ne shek e 18.

Nuk ka kohe ketu e vend te flitet per trashigimine e madhe romake, politike, ekonomike e sociale.

Ndersa barbaret ishin tjeter gje, ata pushtonin e rrenonin dhe nuk kishin idene e sistemit politik, ishte krishterimi qe i civilizoi.

Ndersa arabet, qe kur u bashkuan e dolen si fuqi e re, kane vjedhur sa kane mundur nga hebrejte dhe greko-romaket, duke filluar nga libri i shejte qe nuk eshte vecse histori biblike te interpretuara shpesh simbas qejfit apo interesit, e duke vazhduar me zbulimet matematikore egjyptase, pitagoriane, aristoteliane etj.

Egjyptasit gjithashtu kishin zhvillim te larte por ajo popullsi ishte krejt e ndryshme nga arabet, ishin arabet qe moren e pervetsuan arritjet etyre,

Ndryshe si shpjegohet qe mbas pushtimit arab kurre arabet nuk munden ti perterinin deltat e Nilit apo kanalizimet e Mesopotamise, bile as ti mirembanin po u kthyen ne mocale shkretetira?

Europianet nuk kane vjedhur qyteterimin egjyptian por e kane ZBULUAR, RILINDUR, dhe POPULLARIZUAR. Ata nuk thone, kjo mumja ketu eshte nje anglez 5000 vjecar, por egjiptian, ndersa arabet i marrin guret tempujve per te bere kasolle.
Po keshtu civilizimi europian zbuloi Trojen, lashtesine etj, se nga universitetet arabe nuk pame gje ndonese flinin e dhisnin (e vidhnin) mbi keto thesare prej mijra vjetesh.

Nuk mund te krahasohen perkthimet arabe nga bibliotekat e Aleksandrise, me shpikjet europiane te pavaruara te Kopernikut, Njutonit, Gausit, Paskalit etj etj me aritmetiken ne forme vjershe te arabeve, veprat artistike te Dantes, Virgjilit, me bejtet e Omar Khajamit (edhe ai gjysem ilegal), filizofia e Hegelit, Kantit, me .... nuk di ndonje filozof arab jo-teolog, teknologjia e makinave, etj me karvanin e devese 1500 vjet.

Pra pa pasione, se jane dy bote e kultura shume larg njera tjetres aq sa eshte gamilja nga ferrari apo Boeing-u.

----------


## altin55

> Ndersa arabet, qe kur u bashkuan e dolen si fuqi e re, kane vjedhur sa kane mundur nga hebrejte dhe greko-romaket,


Labet historjani Kur europa ishte ne eresire duke menduar se toka ishte e pjeret per emitimin e saj perdorte tepsi ndersa studentet musliman per te studjuar token perdornin globin kete ide e kishin nga Kur'ani ku toka pershkruhet ne nje forem sfere




> duke filluar nga libri i shejte qe nuk eshte vecse histori biblike te interpretuara shpesh simbas qejfit apo interesit, e duke vazhduar me zbulimet matematikore egjyptase, pitagoriane, aristoteliane etj.


Si kufar qe je do te hedhesh nje kunje kunder Kur'anit famelart 

Kush eshte liber i vjedhur o mjeran i gjore ne Kur'an pershkruhet ne menyre precize sa perqind e tokes eshte me uje dhe sa toke 

Degjo se sja vleka te meresh me klamaq te kalibrit tend qe grin sallat pa kuptim 
Po te mare nje rast konkret nga Kuani qe mos te na lodhni me vesht me ata aristidhat me shoke 

Po te sjell nje ajet nga Kurani Fisnik qe bene fjal per diten kur do te ringjallen njerezit prej varrezave para pergjegjsis 

*Betohem ne dite e kjametit* 
*betohem ne shpirtin qe eshte shume qoretues* *a mendon njeriu se nuk do tja tubojme eshtrat e tij* 
*Po do tja tubojme duke qene se ne jemi te zotet tja krijojme dhe si kane qene majat e gishtrinjve te tij* 
*{Kur'an Sure El Kijame 1-4}*

Keto ajete flasin per ringjaljen Allahu i Lartemaruar e pershkruan aftesit e pakufizueshme te Tij per ringjaljen po jo vetem kjo po madje ka fuqi ti krijoj shenjat e gishtave sic kane qene me para 

Mos te zgjatem shume se tema mere forma te tjera 
Domethenja e vecante ka theksimi i majave te gishtave dihet qe cdo njeri madje dhe binjaket i kane te dryshme 
Ta solla kete fakt sepse kjo eshte e dhene per majat e gjishtave ne Kuran eshte zbuluar nga shkenca ne shekullin XIX
Kurse aristotelat e tu as ja kane pasur haberin ketu gjerave

oK Labeto hajt tung

----------


## Hyllien

Labeat nese un flas me nerva, ti flet me pasione dhe me lente katolicizmi, ashtu sic flasin te tjere ketu nen lente orthodhoksie ashtu sic flet dhe altini ne lente muslimanizmi. Ndryshimi ketu eshte se ai i fundit rrespekton dy te paret, ndersa dy te paret flasin me percpmim per te fundit. 

Un mendoj se si Arabet e si hebrejte jane nje popull i vetem, ku hebrejte jane nje derivat i keq si te thuash i arabeve, pasi pervec ngaterresave qe kane bere ne histori bashke me kushurinje e tyre siriane, nuk kane arritur te bejne gje tjeter, perfshi ketu dhe qindra profet fallco qe kane dale andeja. Muslimanizmi nga ana tjeter po ta shohesh eshte shume here me e sakte si fe, derisa arriti te bej fetar njerezit me te pafe ne bote, Arabet qe kishin nja 300 e ca perendi ne mos gabohem. Eshte fe e nje llogjike te larte dhe hedh poshte shume gjera nga krishterimi, sidomos konceptin trini.

Kur lindi trinia e shenjte ? Nga shkrimet e rishkruajtura jo-origjinale ? Shiko mire datat dhe do shohesh qe si koncept trinia e shenjte, baza e doktrines kristiane ku dhe diferencohet me muslimanizmin vjen shume vone. Per nga bukuria dhe fantazia e vlerat simbolike dhe impaktin qe pati nuk e mohon njeri kete simbol, por shenjterimi i tij nga njerezoret eshte dicka krejt ndryshe sikur vet Jezusi te kishte thene qe un jam bir i Zotit gje qe permendet vetem ne nje ungjill. Po si un si ti si altini te gjithe jemi bijte e Zotit. Jezusi thote rruga per tek ati eshte nepermjet meje, por kjo nuk do te thote se ai zevendesonte Atin, por se fjala e tij eshte ajo qe duhet te ndiqet. Ne kete aspekt muslimanizmi nuk mohon gje per Jezusin perkundrazi e quan nje nga profetet me te medhenj.

Pa u zgjatur ne debate fetare, Dante ka huazuar shume nga perrallat arabe, civilizimi helen ka qene shume ne kontakt me ate egjiptjan, qe nuk mund te zhduken nga faqja e dheut sic i ben ti diferencimet, dhe sa per matematiken, numrat qe perdoren sot, dhe koncepti i zeros, meqe e permende dhe gausin, i atribuohet arabeve. Pa konceptin e zeros dhe infinitit nuk do kishte calculus, dhe nese nuk do kishte calculus nuk do kishte zhvillim teknologjik ne evrope. 

Dega tjeter kryesore e matematikes, statistika eshte zhvilluar ne japoni e ne kine shume me pare dhe se arabet, ndersa teoria e numurave, dega kryesore per kompjuterat u zhvillua ne indi.

Ku i ke Europianet ? Nuk mohet arritjet e Gaussit, por nese Gaussi do ishte gjalle nuk besoj se do thoshte qe i kam arritur vet te gjitha, por do i jepte kreditin e duhur te gjitha paleve, gje qe sot ne bote nuk behet. Nga ky sistem Europiano-Perendimor pervetesues kulturor, vuajme dhe ne shqiptaret kulturen tone te lashte.

Pak me gjakftohtesi ne debate !

----------


## R2T

> Shko ne muzeumet e londres te shohesh mijera vellime libra me lekure e sende nga piramidad qe kan mbetur si kafaz pellumbash.


Deep_Purple, muzeumet e Londres dhe shume muzeume ne pergjithesi sot, nuk mbajne asnje atifakt pa autorizimin e shtetit perkates. Shume artifakte qe shfaqet ne keto muzeume eshte ose dhurate e shtetit Egjptjan, ose e dhene hua, ose e mare me pelqimin e Egjiptit. Gjithashtu pas viteve 60 nje pjese e madhe eshte kthyer ne Egjipt me kerkesen e tyre. Ti nuk te pashe te flisje asnje fjale kunder atyre Egjiptjaneve qe vodhen varret e te pareve te tyre e shkateruan mijra e mijra artifakte, i shiten per 3 leke, duke shkateruar gjithe historine e tyre. E nderkohe po u kerkon llogari Anglezeve, qe me se qarti i kane mbajtur ne menyre shume here me te perkryer, i shfaqin qarte si Egjiptjane e jo angleze, i kane gjetur nga ekspedita Angleze me lejen e qeverise Egjiptjane dhe po mbahen me lejen e kesaj qeverie. Nderi eshte i dyfishte, sepse po keto sende qe shfaqen ne ate muze, nese do qendronin ne Egjipt nuk i dihet se cfare te ardhmeje do kishin.

Per sa i perket temes:



> Lindja e Mesme me tërë potencialin e saj të madh, si në aspektin strategjik, po ashtu edhe për shkak të rezervave të mëdha të burimeve të naftës, mbi 80% të rezervave botërore të naftës gjenden në atë pjesë të botës, përbën një rajon shumë strategjik.


Po te besh llogarite do te shofesh se Lindja e Mesme prodhon 60% jo 80% te naftes se konsumuar.
1. Saudi Arabia 8,680 thousand barrels / day  
2. United States 7,698 thousand barrels / day  
3. Russia 7,698 thousand barrels / day  
4. Mexico 3,585 thousand barrels / day  
5. China 3,387 thousand barrels / day  
6. Iran 3,366 thousand barrels / day  
7. Norway 3,330 thousand barrels / day  
8. Venezuela 2,942 thousand barrels / day  
9. Canada 2,880 thousand barrels / day  
10. United Kingdom 2,463 thousand barrels / day  
11. United Arab Emirates 2,270 thousand barrels / day  
12. Iraq 2030 thousand barrels / day  
13. Nigeria 2013 thousand barrels / day  
14. Kuwait 1871 thousand barrels / day  
15. Algeria 1659 thousand barrels / day  
16. Brazil 1500 thousand barrels / day  
17. Libya 1376 thousand barrels / day  
18. Indonesia 1278 thousand barrels / day  
19. Kazakhstan 989 thousand barrels / day  
20. Angola 905 thousand barrels / day  
21. Oman 902 thousand barrels / day  
22. Malaysia 833 thousand barrels / day  
23. Argentina 800 thousand barrels / day  
24. India 793 thousand barrels / day  
25. Qatar 755 thousand barrels / day 


Bota e civilizuar ben pa lindjen e Mesme. Lindja e mesme nuk ben dot pa civilizuar. Mund te genjesh veten me rendesine e naftes, por rikujto se lindja e mesme nuk eshte e vetmja qe prodhon nafte. Anasjelltas Lindja e Mesme nuk mbijeton dot pa shitur Nafte. 
Keshtu mos u lodh t'ja ledhesh kaq shpejt fajin Amerikes per cdo gje ne lindjen e mesme. Po mos u interesonte Amerika kaq shume vendeve te Lindjes, e dime te gjithe se cfare relatash do kishin sot. Armiku numer 1 i Lindjes se mesme, eshte njekohesisht jetedhenesi numer 1 i Lindjes se mesme.

----------


## ATMAN

Fusnota në fletoren e rënies



Të ikim nga biseda rreth luftës dhe fatkeqësia e rënies që ti shënojmë disa vërejtje të shpejta, rreth të cilave shumë është biseduar, janë shurdhuar veshët dhe janë verbëruar sytë prej tyre.

1- Na dolën disa epror të pensionuar, njerëzit që më së shumti shiheshin ishin mu ata që mes tyre dhe aktivitetit ushtarak kishte një distanëcë më e madhe se tridhjet vjet. Kishte kaluar një kohë e gjatë, gjatë së cilës janë ndryshuar gjendjet, kanë dalur gjenerata të reja, janë ndryshuar hartat e shteteve. Këta njerëz dolën në skenë sikurse dëshirojnë të thonë: Kush na zgjoi nga gjumi ynë, që të sqarojnë gabimet e planeve ushtarake, të cilat ishin shkak i rënies. Këtu medoemos duhet regjistruar faktin se fitoreja i fsheh gabimet e medhaja, kurse disfata i shpalos vetëm gabimet e vogla.

2- Pamjet emotive në këtë luftë janë të shumta, mirëpo disa pamje kanë domethënie të veçanta. Ajo që më la mbresa m të mëdha është pamja e dr. Ibrahim Duriut, në intervistë me te, i cili mbahej disi, mirëpo filloi të qajë, duke folur rreth pamjeve të popullit irakian, të kaosit, vjedhjes dhe plaçkitjes. Qante duke folur, sikurse dëshironte të thotë: ky nuk është populli irakian, krenar e fsinik. Nuk është ky populli irakian, pjesë e të cilit jam edhe unë dhe me të cilin krenohem. Çfarë dëmi i bënë forcat e aleancës popullit Irakian kur u dhanë mundësi mendjelehtëve dhe të prishurve që të dalin nga vrimat e tyre për ta prishur vendin e tyre në një formë të paparë të vandalizmit, gjëra të cilat nuk i përngjajnë asgjëje, përveç asaj që kemi lexuar për Timurlenkun, i cili kur hyri në këtë vend u dha leje ushtarëve të vet të vjedhin, të plaçkisin dhe të djegin. U hap Bagdadi, mirëpo për kriminelët dhe hajdutët.

Të gjith e dinë se ndalja e kriminelëve nga ky hap nuk ka qenë më i rëndë për forcat amerikane se sa lufta kundër ushtrisë irakiane, gardës republikane dhe fidaive të Sadamit, mirëpo ata i lanë të veprojnë kështu me qëllim.

Përveç paraqitjes së fotografisë së keqe për këtë popull irakian musliman në skenën botërore, jep shenjë së ky vend ka nevojë që të mbesin forcat amerikane kohë më të gjatë për ta eliminuar këtë kaos. Pra, duhet të mbeten këto forca derisa të kthehet jeta në normalen e sajë. Nëse dëshiron thuaj derisa ti realizojë aspiratat e vërteta të kësaj lufte.

3- Ra pushteti i Sadamit, dhe filluan shumë kanale satelitore të tregojnë krimet e këtij pushteti gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta. Duke i parë këto pamje, nuk e di, për çka këto kanale dhe këto filma dokumentarë nuk na tregojnë se këto ndodhi kanë ndodhur nën syrin dhe veshin amerikan. Pse atëherë nuk i qau ato kufoma dhe nuk i kundërshtoi këto ndodhi.

Pse këto kanale satelitore nuk na tregojnë se ndodhi të tilla kanë ndodhur edhe në vende tjera dhe nga pushtete tjera, të cilat akoma janë të gjalla dhe sundojnë. Kemi shtete që kanë sulmuar qytetet e veta, që kanë maltretuar popullin e vet duke organizuar grupe për atentate, të cilët do të vrapojnë pas të ashtuquajturve qen të humbur. Shumë shtete ekzistuese kanë historinë e njejtë, mirëpo si duket mirësia amerikane po ndahet me kiste dhe sipas nevojës.

4- Pamje e mërzitshme është edhe përfundimi i gjendjes së muxhahidëve në Irak; ata që ishin në Kurdistan, pa mbulesë dhe mbrojtje, e shkuan si kafshatë e lehtë të raketimeve amerikane ose militarëve kurd, ose ata që u shpërndan në Bagdad, e u bënë shënjestër e hidhërimit të bagdadasve, të cilët i shikojnë sikurse të jenë ushtri e pushtetit ose fidaitë e sadamit.

Është katastroale që ti shohim me këtë përfundim njerëzit që kanë qëllime të pastra dhe që janë idealistë të mëdhenjë, të cilët ishin të gatshëm për të flijuar gjakun e tyre. Ne shpresojmë se All-llahu nuk do ti harojë, edhe nëse i harojnë njerëzit, asgjë nga xhihadi i tyre nuk humbet. Mirëpo i pyesim ata që i nxitën që të shkojnë atje, pse po heshtin e nuk flasin, ata që i nxitën të shkojnë atje duke mos analizuar mirë gjendjen dhe fundin e kësaj krize. 

5- Njerëzit e moshuar në mesin tona kujtojnë ngjajësimin e madh mes dështimit të vitit 1967-të dhe rënies së viti 2003. Para vitit 1967 Naseri duke larguar mizën nga fytyra në një konferëncë për mediat tha: Ata kërkojnë luftë, mirë se vijnë. Ashtu siç bënte edhe Sadami para luftës, duke thënë në fjalimet e tija se tatarët do të vriten në muret e Bagdadit.

Gazetari Ahmed Seid në vitin 1967 u tregonte arabëve për numrin e aeroplanëve izraelit të rëzuar dhe mijërat e ushtarëve të tyre të vrarë, kurse kufomat e ushtarëve egjyptian ishin të shpërndarë në rërën e Sinasë.

Këtu, Muhamed Seid Sihafi flitke për mbylljen e ushtarëve amerikan në tanket e tyre, se e kanë të ndërprerë kontaktin me prapavijën e tyre dhe se para tyre u ka mbetur vetëm vdekja me djegie ose dorëzimi, që pas këtyre deklaratave të demostrojnë tankset amerikane në rrugët e Bagdatit sikurse të jenë në marshim ushtarak në Vashington D.C.

Në 67- ën, Naseri e hetoi humbjen dhe i thërriste fshatarët: Luftoni me gurë dhe llopata, kurse Sadami në fundin e luftës i thëritke duke thënë: Goditni dhe luftoni, flijofsha babain dhe nënë për ju.

Në 67- ën, masa e gjërë brohoritke deri në çmenduri: me shpirt dhe gjak të flijojmë o Xhemal, e kjo brohritje nuk ndryshoi që nga atëherë, vetëm emrat u ndryshuan.

Në 67- ën përfundoi lufta me një krizë që shkaktoi mëdyshje, kurse sot kriza, habia dhe pikëpyetëset qëndrojnë para mendjes së njerëzve dhe dalin nga sytë e tyre.

Vallë, mos jemi në një popull që nuk e kalisin luftërat.

6- Kur përfundoi dështimi i viti 1967, njerëzit nuk kishin dëshirë ta emërtonin disfatë por e kosnideronin fitore sepse Izraeli nuk paska pasur mundësi ta eliminojë revolucionin, por ka fituar vetëm rërën e shkretëtërisë së Sinasë.




Dr. Abdul-Vehab Turejri

Përshtati: Bekir Halimi

----------


## Hyllien

R2T je gabim. Ato jane marre me pelqimin e ndokujt qe kishte qef ti shiste, sic eshte bere dhe ne shqiperi, por ato jane assete kombetare dhe jo assete angleze. Nese ti e shkaterron nje shtet, dhe pastaj njerezit ne varferi shesin pasurite e tyre, kjo nuk eshte "konsensus" eshte vjedhje. 

Anglia akoma nuk i jep Grekut statujat e Akropolit, dhe motivacioni eshte se "nuk je i afte t'i ruash" lere pastaj me egjiptin se sa eshte vjedhur nga fuqite. Te kishin mundesi edhe piramidad i kishin c'rrenjosur dhe i kishin sjelle ne londer.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Po si ja paskan bere Greqise mo ..as ata nuk jane ne gjendje ti ruajne ato pasuri ..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [xeni]

> Amerika do i mesoje shkrim e kendim Arabise 
> Kur Arabet kishin universitet ne Evrope mbizoteronte nje injorance masive dhe nje periudhe gotike barbare qe nuk eshte pare ndonjehere ne njerezim. Ajo periudhe nuk eshte zhdukur, vecse eshte reformuar nga "rilindja" europiane. 
> 
> Nje fotografi te fundit qe pashe qe Princi Henry me swastiken naziste. Siduket po pergatiteshe per karnevalet para kohes !


Cyclo, je lart fare. Forumi ka nevoje per ty.  :shkelje syri: 


+
*Luga e madhe ta shqyen gojen*, thote populli yne.  Populli yne legjendar megjithse shpesh ia ka fut kot, me duket se ka qellu ne shenje me kete. Them se historia shume shpejt do e tregoje kete.


+
Ata qe deri para ca ditesh mbronin "arsyet" qe legjitimonin pushtimin e Irakut tashme kane fillu te na hedhin valle te tjera.   :i qetë:  

+
Populli Amerikan eshte populli me frikacak ne bote, thosh *Noam Chomsky*. Nuk ka vend tjeter ne bote ku populli te trembet nga UFO-t. Por populli amerikan tashme eshte bere "trim" sepse e ka kuptuar me ne fund se UFO dhe WMD s'ka. S'e di se me çfare do i trembe tashme BUSHI. Le te shohim. Me duket se tashme ka ndryshu taktike. Nuk do i trembe por do i pergezoje me pasuri... Lindja e Mesme, po te behet e madhe ashtu siç do Bushi, do jete nje burim shume i mire per Ameriken.

----------

